# Forum General Introduce Yourself  My Russian is very rusty!

## Deborski

Привет в сем!  Я американка в штат Вашингтона, в США.  Пожила почти 2 года в Ленинграде во времен Холодной Войны.  У меня очень близкие друзья в России и сложно мне понять, что уже 20 лет прошли.  Когда я думаю о друзей, кажется что мы только вчера в месте смеялись.  Я могу немного раз-говаривать по-русский но - наверно очевидно - не совсем свободно!!  Мне упражнения нужно, за того что мы с мужем должны лететь в Санкт-Петербург в летом.  Один моей друзей стал больным и мы должны его помочь.  Я могу помочь Вам с английском (американском) конечно!
Спасибо!!
Деб

----------


## Doomer

Привет всем! Я американка из штата Вашингтона, в США. Прожила почти 2 года в Ленинграде, во времена Холодной Войны. У меня очень близкие друзья в России и мне сложно понять, что уже 20 лет прошли. Когда я думаю о друзьях, кажется что мы только вчера вместе смеялись. Я немного говорю по-русски, но наверное очевидно - не совсем свободно!! Мне нужны упражнения, потому что мы с мужем должны лететь в Санкт-Петербург _ летом. Один мой друг заболел и мы должны ему помочь. Я могу помочь Вам с английском (американским) конечно!
 Спасибо!!
 Деб

----------


## Deborski

LOL Thanks for that!!!  I am sorry my Russian is so terrible  ::

----------


## Doomer

How are you going to help your friend by traveling to SPB?

----------


## Doomer

> LOL Thanks for that!!!  I am sorry my Russian is so terrible

 not terrible, quite decent actually

----------


## Deborski

> How are you going to help your friend by traveling to SPB?

 
Just to be with him, to offer moral support.  My friends think it will help him.  He is very depressed and drinking a lot  ::

----------


## Deborski

> not terrible, quite decent actually

 Кажется, что нет!!!!  Я так много забыла...

----------


## Doomer

> Кажется, что нет!!!!  Я так много забыла...

 except for the comma - no other mistakes. I would say your Russian writing and grammar are at intermediate level
You just need a little practice and you'll be fine

----------


## Deborski

Thank you very much.  I have never really been formally evaluated.  I learned to speak Russian mostly just by talking with my friends.  But as you can see, I have forgotten a lot in 20 years!!  I need practice because my friend - the one who is sick - does not speak English at all and I want to be able to talk with him and translate for my husband who does not speak any Russian (except da & nyet)

----------


## Deborski

Может быть мне легче говорить чем писать...

----------


## Marcus

> Может быть, мне легче говорить, чем писать...

 Вставил две запятые.

----------


## Deborski

> Вставил две запятые.

 Ах, спасибо!  Извините меня!

----------


## Sasha Filipin

I wrote your 1st message! I think your Russian is good! Don't worry about that!

----------


## virtuoz

Hi, Deb. As I told you earlier I will be very glad to help you with Russian. My Skype is in PM

----------


## Deborski

Thanks guys  :: )

----------


## Dogboy182

Your Russian is not terrible! If you wrote that yourself, you're ahead of 99% of the rest of the west when it comes to Russian! Russian is a very difficult language that can only be mastered by being surrounded by it for many hours a day for at least a few months. Well, I use the term "mastered" loosely  ::  I have an English friend who has been learning Russian for 10+ years and commonly confuses Russians with words that they don't know themselves, at any rate... Don't be embarrassed  ::  Keep up the good work!

----------


## Marcus

> that can only be mastered by being surrounded by it for many hours a day for at least a few months.

 As well as any other language.

----------


## Deborski

> Your Russian is not terrible! If you wrote that yourself, you're ahead of 99% of the rest of the west when it comes to Russian! Russian is a very difficult language that can only be mastered by being surrounded by it for many hours a day for at least a few months. Well, I use the term "mastered" loosely  I have an English friend who has been learning Russian for 10+ years and commonly confuses Russians with words that they don't know themselves, at any rate... Don't be embarrassed  Keep up the good work!

 Oh you would be amazed at the mistakes I can make in Russian.  I could probably cause an international scandal or set off world war 3 if I do not watch what I say!!  But thanks for the encouragement.  I am slowly making progress.  Watching Russian movies with English subs seems to help more than anything else.   ::

----------


## Paul G.

You should to practise much more then for now. But you still chatter in the chat in English.  :: )

----------


## Deborski

> You should to practise much more then for now. But you still chatter in the chat in English. )

 I keep trying to chat in Russian, but the chat always goes back to English regardless, or I am too slow to keep up.  Yes, I do need practice.   ::

----------


## Paul G.

I'm too slow in English too. But I started with short messages and step by step I increased speed.

----------


## Deborski

> I'm too slow in English too. But I started with short messages and step by step I increased speed.

 I will keep trying.

----------


## Dogboy182

> As well as any other language.

 Nah, Swedes learn English by watching cartoons. Fact.

----------


## Deborski

> Nah, Swedes learn English by watching cartoons. Fact.

 It would not surprise me.  I have known Russians who learned English by listening to Pink Floyd!!   ::

----------


## virtuoz

So you can try to learn russian by listening Vladimir Visotskiy! His texts are awsome!

----------


## Marcus

> I have known Russians who learned English by listening to Pink Floyd!!

 They did something else too.

----------


## Deborski

> So you can try to learn russian by listening Vladimir Visotskiy! His texts are awsome!

 I'll check it  out  ::

----------


## Edgar

Or Северный  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Сколько строк надо читать на балконе Высотцкого чтобы научиться читать как читает Павел Воля?

----------


## Lampada

> Сколько строк надо читать на балконе Высоцкого чтобы научиться читать как читает Павел Воля?

 Для глупых вопросов у нас есть отдельная тема:  Тема для глупых вопросов (Silly Questions Topic)

----------


## Dogboy182

It was a rhetorical question  ::  There's a difference.

----------


## Irina88

> Привет в сем!  Я американка в штат Вашингтона, в США.  Пожила почти 2 года в Ленинграде во времен Холодной Войны.  У меня очень близкие друзья в России и сложно мне понять, что уже 20 лет прошли.  Когда я думаю о друзей, кажется что мы только вчера в месте смеялись.  Я могу немного раз-говаривать по-русский но - наверно очевидно - не совсем свободно!!  Мне упражнения нужно, за того что мы с мужем должны лететь в Санкт-Петербург в летом.  Один моей друзей стал больным и мы должны его помочь.  Я могу помочь Вам с английском (американском) конечно!
> Спасибо!!
> Деб

 Hi!! I'm Irina, and I was born in Leningrad! Now I live in Sankt-Petersburg, I really glad to see your message  ::  my english is sometimes bad, because i started to lern english 2 years ago. And your russian  is very good! ) If you'll have some help with russian language - your welcome )

----------

